# هل الكتاب المقدس يبطل الوهية المسيح !!



## خالد بن الوليد (20 مارس 2006)

*(Matthew 21:11) **فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ**».*
*(Mark 6:4) **فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَبَيْنَ أَقْرِبَائِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ**».*
*(Mark 6:15) **قَالَ آخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ إِيلِيَّا». وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَأَحَدِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ**».*
*(Luke 4:24) **وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ مَقْبُولاً فِي وَطَنِهِ**.*
*(Deuteronomy 3:24) **يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ قَدِ ابْتَدَأْتَ تُرِي عَبْدَكَ عَظَمَتَكَ وَيَدَكَ الشَّدِيدَةَ. فَإِنَّهُ أَيُّ إِلهٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلى الأَرْضِ يَعْمَلُ كَأَعْمَالِكَ وَكَجَبَرُوتِكَ؟*​*
**(John 5:30) **أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي**.*
*(John 5:31) «**إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً**.*
*(John 5:32) **الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ**.*
*(John 5:37) **وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ*​*
**(John 20:17) **قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ**».*
*(John 17:3) **وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ**.*
*(John 8:42) **فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي**.*
*(Mark 12:32) **فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ**.*
*(Mark 7:7) **وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ**.*
*(Matthew 19:17) **فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا**».*
*(John 8:40) **وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ**.*
*(Numbers 23:19) **ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟*​*
**(John 17:1) **تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً*​*
**(Matthew 27:46) **وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» (أَيْ: إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟**)*
*(Mark 9:37) «**مَنْ قَبِلَ وَاحِداً مِنْ أَوْلاَدٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا بِاسْمِي يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ قَبِلَنِي فَلَيْسَ يَقْبَلُنِي أَنَا بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي**».*
*(John 3:34) **لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ اللَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكلاَمِ اللَّهِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِكَيْلٍ يُعْطِي اللَّهُ الرُّوحَ**.*
*(Matthew 26:39) **ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ**».*
*(John 13:3) **يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي*
*(Acts 2:22) **«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ.*

*يا سادة يا كرامـ اما انا مجنون او غير عاقلـ *
*كيف كتاب يثبت انة رب ...*
*ومرة اخرى ينفى ذلك .... :w00t: :w00t: *

*على رغمـ عدمـ وجود اى نص مباشر ...*
*يدعى فية المسيح انة رب او معبود ( اى يستحق العبادة ) *

*فما قولكـمـ يا سادة يا كرامـ *​*
*


----------



## drpepo (20 مارس 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *يا سادة يا كرامـ اما انا مجنون او غير عاقلـ *
> *كيف كتاب يثبت انة رب ...*
> *ومرة اخرى ينفى ذلك .... :w00t: :w00t: *​
> *على رغمـ عدمـ وجود اى نص مباشر ...*
> ...




كلامك مكرر يا استاذى الفاضل وكثيرون قاموا بطرح مثل هذه المواضيع من قبل 
استاذى الفاضل هل سيادتك تقرا تفاسير ام ماذا بالضبط وتعتمد على تفسيراتك الشخصية 
اولا عندما تقول انت 
*على رغمـ عدمـ وجود اى نص مباشر ...*
*يدعى فية المسيح انة رب او معبود ( اى يستحق العبادة ) *​ 
استاذى هل تريد ان يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه انه رب ؟!!!!!!!!!
افهم من ذلك انه لو جاء اليك شخص وقال لك " انا الله " ستؤمن به ؟!!!!! ام ماذا تقصد بالضبط ؟ !!!! ارجو ان نفكر قبل ان ننقل كلام من مواقع هابطة 
عندما ياتى اليك ويقول لك انا الله فهذا الشخص ستعتبره اما مجنون او كاذب 
ولكن لى دليل واحد عليك  لأن سيادتك تاتى بكلام على الهوا وتترك كلام كثير يثبت الوهية السيد المسيح له المجد 
نجد في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس العدد 18 يقول 
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكث ان يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه لله
فما رايك ​


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2006)

*اخ خالد بن الوليد, هل انت مستعد للمناقشة في كل نص؟*

*فمثلا سأخذ النص الاول و اشرحه و افند ادعاءك و من بعدها ترد انت و نصل الى خلاصة و بعدها ننتقل الى النص الذي بعده, فهل انت مستعد للمتابعة و المحاورة؟*


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (20 مارس 2006)

*اتمنى ذلك*

*احترامى *
*ولست بناقل من اى موقع*
*للملاحظة *
*احترامى *


----------



## ma7aba (20 مارس 2006)

> احترامى
> ولست بناقل من اى موقع
> للملاحظة
> احترامى


يعني اخ خالد تريد اقناعي انك انت قرات الكتاب المقدس وأكتشفت هذه الآيات 
أريد نعم او لا لأنه يوجد مفاجأة صغيرة  وإذا كان لا اعتمدت ببعض هذه النصوص على مواقع اسلامية ساترك الأخ ماي روك يفند شبهتك


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2006)

أتمنى منك عدم مجاهلة رد الاخ محبة و من ثم التكملة معي

و لنبدأ في النص الاول




			
				خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *(Matthew 21:11) **فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ**».*
> 
> 
> ​




متى 21:
10ولمّا دخَلَ يَسوعُ أُورُشليمَ ضَجّتِ المدينةُ كُلٌّها وسألَتْ: "مَنْ هذا؟" 11فأجابَتِ الجُموعُ: "هذا هوَ النَّبـيٌّ يَسوعُ مِنْ ناصرةِ الجليلِ".​
الجموع تجهل ماهية المسيح, ا هي تسأل من هذا؟​
الجموع نفسها تجيب بأنه هو النبي, وذلك لجهلهم له​
الجموع هي التي قالت ان المسيح هو نبي, و لم يقل المسيح هذا, اذ قول الجموع التي تجهل ماهيته هي ليست حجةعلى عدم الوهيته, فقد قيل انه المسيح هو رئيس الشياطين, فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟ بالطبع لا, فحجتنا ما يقوله المسيح و الروح عن المسيح و ماهيته, فالمسيح لم يقل قط انه نبي بل قال أكد الوهيته و هذا ما سنأتي اليه لاحقا في هذا الرد​
لو رجعنا بعضة اعداد لنرى ما قالته الجموع في عدد 9​
وكانَتِ الجُموعُ التي تتَقَدَّمُ يَسوعَ والتي تَتْبَعُهُ تَهتِفُ: "المَجْدُ لاَبنِ داودَ! تبارَكَ الآتي بِاَسمِ الرَّبَّ! المجدُ في العُلى!"

نرى جهل الجموع بمعنى الكلام الذي قالوه, و هذا ما شرحه لهم السيد المسيح في الاصحاح التالي(22):​41وبَينَما الفَرّيسيّونَ مُجتمِعونَ سألَهُم يَسوعُ: 42"ما قولُكُم في المَسيحِ؟ اَبنُ مَنْ هوَ؟" قالوا لَه: "اَبنُ داودَ!" 43قالَ لهُم: "إذًا، كيفَ يَدعوهُ داودُ رَبُا، وهوَ يَقولُ بِوَحْيٍ مِنَ الرٌّوحِ: 44قالَ الرَّبٌّ لِرَبّـي: اَجلِسْ عَنْ يَميني حتَّ? أجعَلَ أعداءَكَ تَحتَ قَدَمَيْكَ. 45فإذا كانَ داودُ يَدعو المَسيحَ رَبُا، فكَيفَ يكونُ المَسيحُ اَبنَهُ؟"

 كان قادة الفكر اليهودي قد قاوموا الملكوت بكل الطريق، فإن السيِّد أفحمهم بكشفه عن حقيقة شخصه كرب داود، إذ سأل الفرّيسيّين: "*ماذا تظنّون في المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا، قائلاً: قال الرب لربِّي اِجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. فإن كان داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة" *[42-46]. 
لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه إذ كشف لهم أن المسيّا ابن داود إنّما هو ربُّه الذي يخضع مقاوموه تحت قدميه. وكأن السيِّد كان يُحذّرهم من المقاومة، إذ جاء ليُخلّص لا ليدين. إنه يفتح الباب لقبولهم حتى لا يوجدوا في يوم الرب العظيم كأعداء مقاومين. 
v المسيح هو ابن داود وربُّه. إنه رب داود على الدوام وابنه حسب الزمن... هو رب داود المولود من الآب، وابن داود المولود ابنًا للعذراء مريم الذي حُبل به منها بالروح القدس. فلنتمسَّك بكليهما بشدة... فلو لم يهبنا ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يصير إنسانًا لهلك الإنسان.

الان ما دامك اقتبست من انجيل متى, سأتي لك بنص صغير (وهو ليس الوحيد) لبيان الوهية المسيح:

متى 8:​28ولمّا وصَلَ يَسوعُ إلى الشّاطئِ المُقابِلِ في ناحيةِ الجدريـّينَ اَستقْبَلَهُ رَجُلانِ خَرَجا مِنَ المَقابِرِ، وفيهما شياطينُ. وكانا شَرِسَيْنِ جدُا، حتى لا يَقدِرَ أحدٌ أن يمُرَّ مِنْ تِلكَ الطَّريقِ. 29فأخذا يَصيحانِ: "ما لنا ولكَ، يا اَبنَ الله؟ أجِئتَ إلى هُنا لِتُعذَّبَنا قَبلَ الأوانِ؟"

لو غشينا النظر عن القدرة الالهية في طرد الارواح الشريرة وهذا السلطان الالهي, و ركزنا فقط على كلام الشياطين, لرأينا تصريحا بكونه أبن الله, اذ الارواح التي هي اعلم من الناس بالروحانيات, قد عرفت المسيح و لم تتخبط بأمره, بل عرفته و سألته عن ما يريد و تعجبوا من وقت الدينونة الذي لم يكن له ان يكون الان!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (21 مارس 2006)

*



			يعني اخ خالد تريد اقناعي انك انت قرات الكتاب المقدس وأكتشفت هذه الآيات 
أريد نعم او لا لأنه يوجد مفاجأة صغيرة وإذا كان لا اعتمدت ببعض هذه النصوص على مواقع اسلامية ساترك الأخ ماي روك يفند شبهتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وما يمنعنى يا سيدى الفاضلـ من ذلك ....*
*اريد جواب*
*وانتظر المفاجئة منك*

*احترامى لك ولقلمك ...*


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (21 مارس 2006)

*مى روك اشكرك *
*رد جميل ومقنع نوعا ما *
*لكن اعود لك بعد ان تنهى *
*التفسير وارد لك نقطة بنقطة .... *

*احترامى لك *
*وارجوا ان لا اكون سبب مشقة *
*او تعب لك فى ردوك*
*احترامى *


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (21 مارس 2006)

*مداخلتى وردى لك ...*
*اذا يسوع لماذا لم يعلن ويصحح المعلومة الخاطئة !*


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

عزيزي خالد بن الوليد
سعيد بتقبلك للرد و اقتناعك (حتى لو كان نوعي او جزئي) بالرد, فهذا يد على صراحتك من نفسك في تقبل رد الاخر و التفكير به

و انا لا اتعب بالرد على حوار هادئ هادف مثل هذا بل اكون سعيد جدا و متشوق له




			
				خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *مداخلتى وردى لك ...*
> *اذا يسوع لماذا لم يعلن ويصحح المعلومة الخاطئة !*


 
فاتتك فقرة صغيرة من مداخلتي, و هي تصحيح المسيح للاخرين الفكرة التي كانت لديهم عنه

نرى جهل الجموع بمعنى الكلام الذي قالوه, و هذا ما شرحه لهم السيد المسيح في الاصحاح التالي(22):
41وبَينَما الفَرّيسيّونَ مُجتمِعونَ سألَهُم يَسوعُ: 42"ما قولُكُم في المَسيحِ؟ اَبنُ مَنْ هوَ؟" قالوا لَه: "اَبنُ داودَ!" 43قالَ لهُم: "إذًا، كيفَ يَدعوهُ داودُ رَبُا، وهوَ يَقولُ بِوَحْيٍ مِنَ الرٌّوحِ: 44قالَ الرَّبٌّ لِرَبّـي: اَجلِسْ عَنْ يَميني حتَّ? أجعَلَ أعداءَكَ تَحتَ قَدَمَيْكَ. 45فإذا كانَ داودُ يَدعو المَسيحَ رَبُا، فكَيفَ يكونُ المَسيحُ اَبنَهُ؟"

نرى كيف المسيح يعلن و يقول لهم, انهم بعدما نادوه بأبن داود (بحسب النبوة المتنبأة فيها في العهد القديم) شرح لهم الوهتيته و عدم فهمه له, و نرى كيف استخدم الكتاب المقدس (المزامير) لاعلان الوهيته لهم,,,

منتظر ردك حتى ننتقل سوية للنص الذي بعده لو انتهينا من شبهة هذا النص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (21 مارس 2006)

المفاجئة اخ خالد قد قالها ماي روك بأسلوب آخر لأن هذه الآيات منقوصة وغير كاملة وبمجرد تكملتها يتضح المعنى المراد منها وبالتالي لا يعود هناك اي اعتراض
ورد ماي روك الأخير يوضح لك معنى كلامي 
الرب يحميك ويباركك


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (22 مارس 2006)

*اشكر الجميع*
*واتمنى متاعبة النقاش*
*احترامى *


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *يا سادة يا كرامـ اما انا مجنون او غير عاقلـ *
> *كيف كتاب يثبت انة رب ...*
> *ومرة اخرى ينفى ذلك .... :w00t: :w00t: *​
> *على رغمـ عدمـ وجود اى نص مباشر ...*
> ...




الاخ الفاضل : خالد بن الوليد 

انت عاقل وكامل العقل ، ولكن يبدو انك لم تلتفت الى الشواهد الكتابية من الكتاب المقدس التي وضعتها لنا ...

فهي ( لا تنفي ) اللاهوت ، ولكنها ( تثبت الناسوت ) ...

الكتاب المقدس يثبت كلا من الناسوت واللاهوت لربنا يسوع المسيح ولا ينفي احدهما ...

سوف افتح موضوعا مستقلا تحت عنوان :

هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ؟؟

هذا السؤال الشهير الذي طالما يسأله المسلمون كلهم بنفس الصيغة ، نقلا عن بعضهم البعض بدون التفكير في منطقية وعقلانية السؤال نفسه ...

مع تحياتي 

اخوك : نيومان ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل 

يمكنكم الان متابعة الموضوع 

هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412

مع تحياتي


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

فعلا فى ايات كثيرة جداجدا  

ربنا يباركك نيو مان


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (23 مارس 2006)

*اشكرك سيدى الفاضل نيو مان *
*لك جل احترامى وتقديرى*
*مع خالص الاحترام *


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*الاخ خالد بن الوليد, هل ننتقل الى النص الاخر, لانك اقتنعت بشرح النص الاول؟*


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (25 مارس 2006)

*سيدى الفاضل مى روك*

*تابع شرحك*

*احترامى لك *


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *سيدى الفاضل مى روك*
> 
> *تابع شرحك*
> 
> *احترامى لك *


 
اخي العزيز, انا اكملت شرحي و تعقيبي بالنسبة للنص الاول, و كل هذه الفترة كنت منتظر ان تعلق على النص, لكن هل عدم تعليقك يعني انك مقنتع بالي شرحناه, و تريد الانتقال الى النص الاخر؟


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة

بناء على الاتفاق مع ماي روك ساقوم بقراءة هذا الموضوع والرد عليه بطريقة حوارية معه في الايام القريبة القادمة .

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*مرحب بيك, و يا ريت لو نبتدي من اول نص...*


----------

